# صور للبابا كيرلس جميلة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

انا جايب شوية صور لابينا وشفيعنا البابا كيرلس السادس
يارب تعجبكم​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 




*تابع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 




*تابع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2009)

بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين
ميرسى يا حبى ع الصور
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

صور جميلة جدا جدا

شفاعتة تكون مع الجميع ​


----------



## VENA* (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين

ميرسى حبيبتى صورر جميلة اوووى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصور يا روكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين
> ميرسى يا حبى ع الصور
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



*مرسيه يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صور جميلة جدا جدا
> 
> شفاعتة تكون مع الجميع ​


*
فرووووووووشة دايما منورة موضوعي
مرررسيه يا فراشتنا علي مشاركتك الجميلة:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2009)

VENA* قال:


>



*مررررررسيه فينا
نورتي يا قمر:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى صورر جميلة اوووى*​



*مررررررسيه مامتي
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك:Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...



*مرررررسيه كوكو دايما منورني ومشرفني​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

رائع يا روكا

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا روكا
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك



*مررررررسيه كليمو 
اسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## sosana (4 يوليو 2009)

بركة صلواته تكون معانا
ميرسي بجد صور جميلة اوي و في كتير اول مرة اشفهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا روكا


----------



## ana-semon (4 يوليو 2009)

تحفة يا روكاااااااااااااااااا
انا معظم الصور دي عمري ماشوفتها
ميرسي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

sosana قال:


> بركة صلواته تكون معانا
> ميرسي بجد صور جميلة اوي و في كتير اول مرة اشفهم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا روكا


* امين*
*ميرسي يا قمر *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> تحفة يا روكاااااااااااااااااا
> انا معظم الصور دي عمري ماشوفتها
> ميرسي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


* ميررررررررسي يا قمر*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------

